# boulder mountain?



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

So has anyone just used worms and power bait on the boulder? my wife and I are heading to capital reef and wanted to spend a day on my ATV and a fishing pole we don't fly fish but would love to have my wife and me catch some fish from the bank any suggestions?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Worms are good for all trout....powerbait is specifically designed for rainbow trout. Although it will catch all trout species, I would recommend worms as a bait over powerbait because it just doesn't work as well for brook trout, splake, tiger trout, and cutthroat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We used to fish Beaver Dam Res a lot just using 1/2 a worm and killed the rainbows. 

I do suggest to also use a miniature marshmallow on the hook with the worm to float it off of the bottom and use floating power bait and you will do alright.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Powerbait gets too hard in cold water.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've used it ice fishing and it still works quite well. 

That along with in the fall in the year when it is colder than a mother in laws kiss on your wedding night.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter -- you know there is a difference between air temps and water temps, right?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes I do. And the water temperature is usually a lot warmer no matter what you feel in your hands.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

No rainbows in Beaver Dam. At least I hope not! Bad enough it’s polluted with those nasty Bonny cutts and tiger trout.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It was a long time ago the last time I fished up there. 

I took a ride up the road a couple of years ago and I couldn't believe how much nicer it was than when I was fishing it all the time. All the big rocks were taken out of the road to the point that a long wheel base truck can now go up it. When I was fishing it all the time you had to have a short wheel base vehicle unless you wanted a hole punched in your oil pan.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

BG1 said:


> No rainbows in Beaver Dam. At least I hope not! Bad enough it's polluted with those nasty colorado cutts and tiger trout.


There fixed it for you...

The sad thing is that even though Beaver Dam is probably the place where the state record brook trout was caught is that brook trout polluted that system by reproducing so much that they stunted. The only time Fish Creek or Beaver Dam were worth fishing was the first couple years after Fish Creek was poisoned...until now.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BG1 said:


> No rainbows in Beaver Dam. At least I hope not! Bad enough it's polluted with those nasty Bonny cutts and tiger trout.


because you'd rather have....what?

You realize that the dam has been improved, which raised the water level, which in turn improved spawning habitat and overwintering conditions for brook trout, which caused increased reproduction and higher populations, which resulted in stunted, skinny, big-head, 12" brook trout?

Road improvement is a constant. The Forest Service is always improving a road somewhere on the mountain. That's part of their job. Without it, we wouldn't be driving anywhere. But, I understand the complaint about road improvements. If it were my choice, I'd close the majority of those roads down. That's kind of hard to do when you are dealing with reservoirs, however.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Worms are good for all trout....powerbait is specifically designed for rainbow trout. Although it will catch all trout species, I would recommend worms as a bait over powerbait because it just doesn't work as well for brook trout, splake, tiger trout, and cutthroat.


This.

Brookies love worms if that's what you're after. Keep a limit to eat and good luck!


----------

